# Need help with tbolt roms



## Crap_Mo_Stankum (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't find a Rom that will flash to my tbolt. I've tried cm7, thundershed, killa sense, and liquid ics. Killa sense is the only one that would boot up and it will only bring up the touch input fodder close box. I need help I hate my stock rom. And yes my phone is rooted.


----------



## Crap_Mo_Stankum (Oct 31, 2012)

I use Ron manager to flash my roms and I wipe all data and the dalvik cache and reformat everything.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rom manager/CWM Recovery may work well on other devices, but are terrible on the bolt. You're much better off flashing roms on the thunderbolt using 4ext recovery (available with a paid app component from the play store, or with a free updater app from the dev's website, linked on the 4ext app play store page)...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ext.recovery.control

or even the most recent TWRP (thread in thunderbolt development section, available free from the free goo manager app from play store, IIRC, menu > download open recovery from the goo app's main page will be the easiest way to get it)...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.s0up.goomanager

that said, if you insist on staying on CWM, at least go into the rom manager app and make sure that you're using the most current version of CWM recovery. That can be done by viewing the box at the top of the opening screen of the rom manager app. Compare your installed version to the most current version. Flash latest CWM recovery if necessary. Using outdated versions of CWM recovery can lead to issues flashing roms, as well as general issues with the functionality of your recovery. If you still have issues flashing, redownload the rom or roms you wish to install... An incomplete or corrupt rom download won't flash. Always wipe user data/perform factory reset, wipe /system, and clear cache and dalvik cache prior to flashing...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah don't use Rom manager it sucks. It's so easy to flash a Rom in recovery now and should be the only way you should do it. 4ext is about the best and as long as you wipe what you should. You should have no issues from any rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Crap_Mo_Stankum said:


> I can't find a Rom that will flash to my tbolt. I've tried cm7, thundershed, killa sense, and liquid ics. Killa sense is the only one that would boot up and it will only bring up the touch input fodder close box. I need help I hate my stock rom. And yes my phone is rooted.


Are you s-off or just htcdev unlocked?


----------



## Crap_Mo_Stankum (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm s off


----------



## Crap_Mo_Stankum (Oct 31, 2012)

Tried 4ext, and works great! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

What's curious here is I have used cwm for all my flashing needs and really have never had any issues at all with any rom. 4ext is a beautiful thing though


----------

